# Latest from the local drag strip



## RVT1K (Sep 21, 2020)

I got a few from Lebanon Valley yesterday, here's one..


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 21, 2020)

Cool. There having a big race at a drag strip not far from me next month. I was  just thinking it would be a good place to go.

Any suggestions on shooting....focal length, settings, methods, etc.?


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 21, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Cool. There having a big race at a drag strip not far from me next month. I was  just thinking it would be a good place to go.
> 
> Any suggestions on shooting....focal length, settings, methods, etc.?



The most important aspect (in my opinion) will be location. As a spectator, your options may be limited since there will be people by the starting line and probably hanging on the fences. Consider the sun when picking which side to spectate from if you have a choice. 

I want motion blur to convey a sense of speed so lower shutter speeds are better for that. It was very bright yesterday so this one was ISO 100, f/8, 1/80 sec., and I panned with the car. I was using my 70-200 f/2.8 with a 1.7x tele-converter, having a zoom will give more options. Bring something short if you're going to be photographing cars in the pits since you most likely will not have room to back away. 

I like getting shots by the starting line to get cars pulling wheelies even though this one wasn't. It can be challenging since the starting line can be crowded with objects and people. The other challenge is that this is where cars are going the slowest and you need even slower shutter speeds to get that motion blur. I can keep both eyes open (one watching the scene and one keeping things framed in the viewfinder) to watch the tree so I know when the cars are staged and when they will launch.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 21, 2020)

That's my kind of motor.

Excellent capture and panning skills with fantastic motion blur in the background.  Very well executed indeed.


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> That's my kind of motor.
> 
> Excellent capture and panning skills with fantastic motion blur in the background.  Very well executed indeed.


 
Thank you, sir!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 21, 2020)

I used to photograph the "Gator Nationals" in Gainesville, FL years ago and loved shooting these cars. Later, I shot a LOT of NASCAR races, but it was never as much fun as the dragstrips. Nice shot and a beautiful car. Is that a vette?


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 22, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> I used to photograph the "Gator Nationals" in Gainesville, FL years ago and loved shooting these cars. Later, I shot a LOT of NASCAR races, but it was never as much fun as the dragstrips. Nice shot and a beautiful car. Is that a vette?



I've got lots of shots from the Nationals at Englishtown before the track stopped hosting NHRA events. I've never seen a NASCAR race live but I have been to and photographed MotoGP races from Indy. I've always had a good time at the track. 

It certainly is a Vette body but it very well may be a tube chassis underneath. 

Here's a couple more including another Vette.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, some machines.

I drive an American muscle car and would love to have a go in one of these.  Mine is a meagre 415 bhp, I dread to think what they are.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2020)

Good shooting! I really like the motion blur.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 22, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to photograph the "Gator Nationals" in Gainesville, FL years ago and loved shooting these cars. Later, I shot a LOT of NASCAR races, but it was never as much fun as the dragstrips. Nice shot and a beautiful car. Is that a vette?
> ...



For NASCAR, it depends on where you go. If you want to see ALL of the track ALL of the time, Bristol is the place to go. I tend to like the superspeedways myself- Talladega, Daytona, Michigan, Texas and Charlotte. Not much on the road races in Sonoma. Pocono is interesting too- a Triangle shaped track. As a journalist, I had the opportunity to meet a lot of drivers, but my all time favorite was the old NASCAR guys. Richard Petty, the Allisons, Red Farmer and Neil Bonnett were just awesome and wonderfully nice, too. I was also in this little hotel in Tennessee and was checking out of my room and John Force was standing there. Had a nice conversation with him as well. I miss the old guys. I still like the first vett you showed here the best, but all wonderful shots and I love that you captured the folds in the back wheels. Always very cool!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2020)

This just reminded me I didn't go to the Numidia drag strip this year. Not sure if they have even opened.
I can only imagine the money they have tied up in these. Our spouses think _we _spend a lot in our hobby! The motor homes that accompany these cost more than most people's brick and mortar ones.


----------

